# p226 40 cal in a p226 9mm holster ?



## mercmisfire (Mar 29, 2009)

new to the forum, so greetings and with that a question ... can anyone tell me whether a 40 cal 226 and a 9mm 226 are the same size (excepting the grip) ? I ask this because I own a 9mm 226 and am considering buying a 40 cal version of the same; before doing that, though, I'd like to know if my new 40 cal will fit in holsters for my current 9mm. I would generally have thought that one would not fit in a holster for the other but in looking at holsters online I have seen many that are designed for the 226, period, without any differentiation between a 40/9mm/357.
thanks for any help,
-->merc


----------



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

I believe so, I have a Blackhawk Serpa II and it works for all models of the P226


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah, it will fit.


----------

